# Elbise vs giysi



## Siavash2015

Hi everyone.
What's the difference between these?
*Elbise, giysi?
*
Do both mean "clothes"? Are they interchangeable?


----------



## Rallino

Elbise usually means a woman's dress. Giysi is clothes in general.


----------



## CHovek

Elbise:dress,
Giysi:clothes
Giyim:clothing

Note that "dress" and "elbise" have 2 meanings as a noun.They mean only women's clothes or both women's clothes and men's clothes without referring to any gender.


----------



## Siavash2015

CHovek said:


> Elbise:dress,
> Giysi:clothes
> Giyim:clothing
> 
> Note that "dress" and "elbise" have 2 meanings as a noun.They mean only women's clothes or both women's clothes and men's clothes without referring to any gender.




So, elbise can mean both women and men clothes?

How about giysi? Clothes in general?


----------



## CHovek

Yeah, you got it right."Giysi" is a general word.But "elbise" might be understood as women's long dresses as well.


----------



## Siavash2015

CHovek said:


> Yeah, you got it right."Giysi" is a general word.But "elbise" might be understood as women's long dresses as well.


Anladım. Çok teşekkürler.


----------



## sinimmar

Elbise is also used in men's suit as "takım elbise". But it is not used in other situations for men.


----------

